# Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort questions



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 8, 2020)

We have an interval reservation for next week and wondered which rooms or buildings to request though I know interval may not get requests. Does anyone know if there is a washer/dryer in the 1 bedroom? Thanks in advance


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 8, 2020)

There should be washer/dryer since these are lock-offs and the 1br would be the large side with the studio locked off. We have always had the full 2br.

Hard to say best locations without knowing what your criteria would be. The upper buildings have a better view since they are on top of the hill. I've had 2 Interval AC exchanges there, once on top once below the clubhouse with a golf course view.

The swimming pool is located between the upper and lower buildings so either entry is uphill/downhill to get there. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 8, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> There should be washer/dryer since these are lock-offs and the 1br would be the large side with the studio locked off. We have always had the full 2br.
> 
> Hard to say best locations without knowing what your criteria would be. The upper buildings have a better view since they are on top of the hill. I've had 2 Interval AC exchanges there, once on top once below the clubhouse with a golf course view.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## nuwermj (Jun 8, 2020)

I've been at the resort only once, and don't know all the details. But we were in room 1402 map attached (the PDF) and a view shown in the photo.


----------



## nuwermj (Jun 8, 2020)

Also, did you know Diamond charges resorts fees to exchange guests?

"- Hotel Guests and Exchange Reservation: A photo identification, credit card for $100 security deposit and a nightly $15.95 plus tax resort fee will be required (cash is not an acceptable form of deposit). Resort Fee includes Wi-Fi, 24 hour fitness center, pools, dvd rentals, seasonal activities, garden gas grills, 24 hour lobby coffee, tea and cocoa, business center computer/internet and boarding pass printing."


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 8, 2020)

I had 602, looking at the driving range, and 1102, similar view of Bell Rock. 12-16 looked like the best views, we didn’t check out that pool since it was across the road, the map makes it seem closer.

We were last there in Dec 2018 and did not pay fees. I think fees are something new added in 2019, a lot of timeshares are adding them now for non-owners.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 9, 2020)

nuwermj said:


> Also, did you know Diamond charges resorts fees to exchange guests?
> 
> "- Hotel Guests and Exchange Reservation: A photo identification, credit card for $100 security deposit and a nightly $15.95 plus tax resort fee will be required (cash is not an acceptable form of deposit). Resort Fee includes Wi-Fi, 24 hour fitness center, pools, dvd rentals, seasonal activities, garden gas grills, 24 hour lobby coffee, tea and cocoa, business center computer/internet and boarding pass printing."


Didn't know that but it is an accommodation certificate so incredibly reasonable. Usually something pops up on interval about extra charges. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 9, 2020)

We've been there at least a dozen times in the last two years. Strangely, RCI reservations were charged the resort fee, Interval reservations were not. I don't think that's changed (we were last there in January).

The 1BR's have a stacking W/D in the front closet. The first floor units are nice because you walk right in, but taking the steps up to the second floor will reward you with better views.

In our experience, all the studios face the parking lot and the 1BR living and master bedrooms face the back of the building. That will help orient you to view you'll have and which building you might like using Nuwermj's map above. The best red rock views are to the north of the resort.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 9, 2020)

PamMo said:


> We've been there at least a dozen times in the last two years. Strangely, RCI reservations were charged the resort fee, Interval reservations were not. I don't think that's changed (we were last there in January).
> 
> The 1BR's have a stacking W/D in the front closet. The first floor units are nice because you walk right in, but taking the steps up to the second floor will reward you with better views.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 14, 2020)

nuwermj said:


> I've been at the resort only once, and don't know all the details. But we were in room 1402 map attached (the PDF) and a view shown in the photo.


That's the room we ended up with. We love the location! Thanks so much for the tip!


----------

